# Kg231 V Kg361



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm getting a S/H mint KG231. I have a KG361 identical size that I love. Can't find any info (googled) on the 231 - anyone have any experience or opinions? 
Do you think its more or less the same frame or better or worse etc than the 361?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The 231 is a little lower on the scale than the 361 but you won't be able to tell the difference. I've owned 221, 231, 241, 361 and many more and with the exception of the 221(aluminum stays), the ride is very similar..


----------



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

*good enough*



Dave Hickey said:


> The 231 is a little lower on the scale than the 361 but you won't be able to tell the difference. I've owned 221, 231, 241, 361 and many more and with the exception of the 221(aluminum stays), the ride is very similar..


Good enough for me ! thats what I was hoping for.
Thanks for your help Dave.


----------

